# What if?



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

Last year are doe never came into heat and so even though we tried to breed her twice she never did become pregnant. After dealing with that it is rather scary wondering if we will have babies. This year we do have 4 bred though so I should end up with at least one kid.onder::kidred:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Once you breed your girls. Wait 30 days. You can send blood in to BioTracking to know for sure.


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

Well this season I'm just hoping we get some


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Sometime it's tough to get them to settle :/


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good luck.


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

Thanks! we have four due in all. I am really rather excited.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It is exciting waiting for kids to be born and nerve wracking at the same time.


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

I agree. We have this one goat that came to us bred and she could have kids anywhere from now to the beginning of March. It really is rather nerve racking just waiting around for her to kid.


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

One of our goats is showing signs of labor. I cannot find her tail ligs she has mucus discharge. Is acting more affectionate and had clostrum last nigh at 10:30. Does it sound like she'll have kids today tomorrow or longer?


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

if the discharge is white then you want to see the amber. If it's amber I wouldn't leave her. If she had colostrum I'm guessing you saw it leaking ? if so then yes I'd say today


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

I didn't see it but my mom said that last night it like started spraying out and it was yellow and thick. I think it was amber I know it wasn't completely clear. when I was out there last I saw her licking and nipping her side. I still am not seeing hollows by her flank though. What do you do with bottle feeding if the kids are born at night?


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

Know her tendons are so loose that her tail is flopping and her flanks are starting to get a lot more hollow. When I ent out at 7:00 she was standing up which most of the time she been up.


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

she also has been up more. Her udder has really developed and swelled with milk I'm sure she'll kid any day now


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Sounds like she's getting close. Is her udder very tight and shiny? Have you put her in a kidding stall yet? I would get her used to the area where you want her to kid. You can put a friend in there with her, and then evict the friend when she starts contracting.

So, you want to bottle feed? Get that all ready so you don't have to fiddle with stuff in a hurry. There are different ways to go about this. Some folks take the kids immediately, milk the colostrum from the doe and then heat treat (if you need to) and feed the babies with the bottle (I use the pritchert nipples, red/yellow cap on a plastic 20oz coke bottle). Some folks leave the kid with the doe for 24 hours and let them nurse the colostrum, then pull them for bottle feeding.

Have you been to the www.fiascofarm.com website? Very good info there. Google bottle feeding goats, you will find tons of info. Good luck!


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

her udder is not shiny yet but it is filling up. We've had her in the kidding stall since Sunday. Yes were bottle feeding We have everything in our box. We aren't leaving them with the dam at all. we have the same nipples but not pop bottles to put them on right know we are planning on using baby bottles.


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

katie said:


> her udder is not shiny yet but it is filling up. We've had her in the kidding stall since Sunday. Yes were bottle feeding We have everything in our box. We aren't leaving them with the dam at all. we have the same nipples but not pop bottles to put them on right know we are planning on using baby bottles.


If she she gives birth today we are planning on using baby bottles. but tonight we'll get some pop bottles. She still is like she was Yesterday I don't have any clew when she'll give birth. It would be rather nice if she had them soon.


----------



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

Hehe it would be nice if does were convenient however after you said that all I could think was great now she will hold them babies in another 2 wks! Lol sorry good luck kidding and I really hope she kids for you sooner than later!!


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

I do too. I always wish you could just perdict that they're going to have kids ___ and then just know they will. She still hasn't kidded and it's almost driving me crazy. The only thing I can think of is that she's holding off till Saturday so she can follow the pattern of our other goats. LOL


----------



## nikkigees1 (Feb 26, 2013)

Any news?


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

She is now acting nervouse. pawing the ground, lying down then a little while she'll get up and nip her side she'll walk around and repeat. Sometimes when she's lying down she'll stretch her neck up and show her teeth which is not like her.


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

She had her kids Yesterday at 2:00. A boy and a girl.


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

now another one of ours is showing some signs. Will it ever end?


----------



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

Hooray for babies yesterday good luck with next one!!


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

we have four more today! 2 of ours went into labor about an hour apart from each other. One was finishing while the other one was starting. 3 girls and 1 boy


----------



## JenVise (Dec 7, 2012)

4 girls 2 boys! Great Odds!!! Congrats....can you send some labor vibes my way, please??


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

I wish. we are still waiting on one. She isn't due till the 17th though


----------

